# Alliance Broadband Kolkata has introduced new plans in new year!



## sam1 (Jan 1, 2016)

Hi everyone, wish you all a very happy new year! Here's some good news for the Kolkatans - Alliance Kolkata seems to have introduced new plans in the new year. Take a look Alliance Kolkata New Plans


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 1, 2016)

Interesting plans for the unlimited ones...but still buying some more time for BSNL and see what they come up with according to TRAI's regulation(min. Broadband Speed of 2Mbps).
Moreover ALLIANCE Broadband though promising,has some glitches each & every month,which is a dampner for customers alike.
Along with budget + speed comes the issue of *reliability* + *stability* also.


----------



## Flash (Jan 1, 2016)

You guys are blessed with local ISPs like this; While we in South India still stuck with 512kbps BSNL :/


----------



## tkin (Jan 1, 2016)

This is what I have:

*i.imgur.com/TavAoEa.png

Speed is not as good as alliance but I am not in liberty to change ISP.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 1, 2016)

tkin said:


> This is what I have:
> 
> *i.imgur.com/TavAoEa.png
> 
> Speed is not as good as alliance but I am not in liberty to change ISP.


Is that the WISHNET Broadband Plans?


----------



## tkin (Jan 1, 2016)

kg11sgbg said:


> Is that the WISHNET Broadband Plans?


Yeah.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 2, 2016)

tkin said:


> Yeah.


I don't know,for some reasons WISHNET is unavailable at Baguiati area,where we stay .
But ALLIANCE Broadband network is present with all its bells and whistles.


----------



## sam1 (Jan 2, 2016)

Actually I had a preview (maybe accidental) of the 2Mbps connection during the last days of Dec 2015. The connection was pretty consistent all along. I had almost started to believe my 1 Mbps connection had been converted to a 2Mbps connection when the dream run came to an abrupt end one fine day.


----------



## tkin (Jan 2, 2016)

There are two problems with Local ISPs:

1. Sometimes their servers fail to take the load, might go down for a hour or two once or twice a month, happens during night time mostly.

2. The connection depends heavily on the last mile, sometimes the local providers aka cablewalahs screw up and the network goes down, specially if the cable joint becomes loose and causes troubles. This will be fixed once you inform the local guys and they will usually fix it the next day.

BSNL although sucks at speeds but their hardware is usually pretty consistent, I haven't had a downtime in BSNL in quite a long time, they cause problem if the cable becomes loose. That's why I keep a BSNL connection extra for backup.


----------



## icebags (Jan 2, 2016)

^ and every time when it rains or lightning happens, they shut down their routers and switches.
also their networks are very much vulnerable to broadcasting attacks, sometimes it cloggs the networks so much that we have to call them.


----------



## tkin (Jan 3, 2016)

icebags said:


> ^ and every time when it rains or lightning happens, they shut down their routers and switches.
> also their networks are very much vulnerable to broadcasting attacks, sometimes it cloggs the networks so much that we have to call them.


Yeah, the local guys definitely shut off their switches as soon as rain hits. Worst part is they don't man the station 24x7, so if there is rain and some lightning or storm at evening they will turn off their network by 9-10PM and go home for the day. Even if the rain stops they won't turn it back on till the next day. This is one of the occasions I switch to the BSNL network.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 3, 2016)

^That is the reason why I haven't left the cr@psh!t BSNL BB till now.
Also awaiting for the implementation of TRAI regulations of bandwidth as 2Mbps for *minimum* BB speed.
May be that will take some more time.


----------



## Flash (Jan 3, 2016)

kg11sgbg said:


> Also awaiting for the implementation of TRAI regulations of bandwidth as 2Mbps for *minimum* BB speed.


I doubt, whether that will happen in another 5 years.


----------



## satinder (Jan 4, 2016)

This can happen only if 4G by few operators will be hit.
LOL !


----------



## smart_guy (Jan 26, 2016)

I Like the offer better then before. I allowed 6 person using with one router in our building and i collect rs 100 from rest 5 previously. And had my internet already freeeeeeeeeeeeeee. Now it is a good chance to earn more as I can put another 5 user in my existing router, and there wont be any issues coming due to the speed issues.
Thank you alliance for keeping my interest intact. KEEP IT UP.... at this age i will be earning Rs 500 as my pocket money. I am waiting to increase the bandwidth to 2mbps at same price to increase my packet money little more.


----------



## icebags (Jan 26, 2016)

smart_guy said:


> I Like the offer better then before. I allowed 6 person using with one router in our building and i collect rs 100 from rest 5 previously. And had my internet already freeeeeeeeeeeeeee. Now it is a good chance to earn more as I can put another 5 user in my existing router, and there wont be any issues coming due to the speed issues.
> Thank you alliance for keeping my interest intact. KEEP IT UP.... at this age i will be earning Rs 500 as my pocket money. I am waiting to increase the bandwidth to 2mbps at same price to increase my packet money little more.



........ hope they will find u and stop your service.


----------



## smart_guy (Jan 26, 2016)

The local guy is not that technical and also dont understand. even if they find me or our friend circle , It is only the matter of kyc documents to be given to the local guy, and you are connected with a different user name all together. since 1 yr if they fail to catch our 19 friend circle doing the same.......... means it will continue forever... and what i am doing is after paying them... i do not think they have any problem... my friends are doing in siti cable, wishnet , pacenet. If they would stop my service, i will shift to another provider simple..  . Boss opportunity never comes regularly... jump and catch till the offer lasts. that is what todays youth understands


----------

